# Halloween 2011 in Australian Stores!



## Angelique_NM (Aug 6, 2010)

Well, okay...store. But still, that's a start 

I was lurking in a nearby shop when I thought I'd stalk the local discount shop, I've been ringing to find out when their new stock comes out...well...today they had out boxes and were stocking a table full of Halloween stuff! I spent nearly an hour there and I even tripped over the box and managed to drop a witch lol all good...I put her back up and got one from the shelf  There were platters and ghost plates, goblets and shot glasses, plastic skulls on a stake, skull candles and so so much more room for much more new Halloween stock  

I've also still got room for a couple more cards to exchange, for anyone wanting to exchange with someone in Australia 

Spotlight has Christmas stuff out...but no Halloween...apparently, they'll have stuff out between the middle of the month and the end of the month...A lot of the stores seem to either be Mid-Late September or even right up to late October in getting out their Halloween stock. It seems the Halloween 2011 season has officially begun 

Any other Adelaide people out there do yard haunts/decorating? Trick or Treaters have mentioned places in the suburb which decorate for Halloween and I've managed to find one tunnel which was part of a closed party and a Jackolantern sign in the past.

I'd like to start decorating inside as it can be time consuming and is not best left to the day you have to set up for a yard haunt, party and Trick or Treaters lol...When do you start decorating inside? 

Angelique_NM


----------

